# Struggling to lose weight.



## holbeckjubilee (Mar 16, 2020)

I have been trying (very hard) to lose weight with the help of Slimming World. In nearly 12 weeks I have lost only around 7lb. Also keep putting a little bit back on. Which is very frustrating when following a healthy eating regime. However today I discovered that the Chemicals I am ingesting actually promote weight gain. What the hell is the Medical profession playing at?


----------



## Drummer (Mar 16, 2020)

Isn't the sliming world diet pretty free with the carbohydrates it allows? That is the complete opposite of what I have to do to lose weight.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2020)

What chemicals are you taking that are making you gain weight.


----------



## holbeckjubilee (Mar 17, 2020)

Drummer said:


> Isn't the sliming world diet pretty free with the carbohydrates it allows? That is the complete opposite of what I have to do to lose weight.


It can be, but the trick is to adjust it to suit. Which I did. Kept a food diary as well. Am on a good healthy diet and not heavy on carbs so the weight should be coming off. But it's not.


----------



## holbeckjubilee (Mar 17, 2020)

grovesy said:


> What chemicals are you taking that are making you gain weight.


4mg Glimepiride, 100mg Januvia (Sitagliptin.) Both of these are supposedly to help in lowering Blood glucose. They're not doing it at all. However on doing research, they both promote weight gain. Am also on 10mg Atorvastatin. One of the side effect of this is Insomnia. Guess who can't sleep at night? That's right me. And it's wearing me out. Is it any wonder I have no faith in the Medical Profession? They diagnose you with Diabetes, tell you to lose weight, then give you these chemicals, but don't tell you that they promote weight gain. Absolute joke. Except it's not funny.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2020)

Not everyone  one on thoose family drugs put weight, I certainly did not. Are you having hypos that you are having to treat?


----------



## holbeckjubilee (Mar 17, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Not everyone  one on thoose family drugs put weight, I certainly did not. Are you having hypos that you are having to treat?


No. I have never had a hypo.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2020)

It was just a thought , as sometimes overtreating a hypo, can contribute .


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 18, 2020)

How much exercise do you do holbeckjubilee? Diet & exercise go hand in hand in an effort to lose weight. ie walking; swimming; cycling; or exercise bike if you're unable to exercise outdoors ~ even kick boxing if you have the energy!
WL


----------



## belugalad (Mar 21, 2020)

holbeckjubilee said:


> 4mg Glimepiride, 100mg Januvia (Sitagliptin.) Both of these are supposedly to help in lowering Blood glucose. They're not doing it at all. However on doing research, they both promote weight gain. Am also on 10mg Atorvastatin. One of the side effect of this is Insomnia. Guess who can't sleep at night? That's right me. And it's wearing me out. Is it any wonder I have no faith in the Medical Profession? They diagnose you with Diabetes, tell you to lose weight, then give you these chemicals, but don't tell you that they promote weight gain. Absolute joke. Except it's not funny.


Hi I stopped eating bread,rice, pasta,cereals, baked beans,oats all of those have loads of carbs,I lost lots of weight after stopping eating them


----------



## trophywench (Mar 21, 2020)

Loads of carbs in quite a lot of fruit too - but you said that your BG has not reduced despite cutting the carbs and taking the drugs hence you need to tell your doctor that so he can prescribe something that WILL lower your glucose.


----------



## Tee G (Mar 21, 2020)

Sorry to hear you are struggling at the moment @holbeckjubilee - its frustrating isnt it. 

 Could you tell us what a typical days menu looks like for you?   (not that we want to pick holes in it or anything, but maybe offer a few tweaks if it appropriate)  - One thing I found is a 'brisk' walk really helps - i go 1 hour after dinner, when its quiet outside and not dark.  Brisk equate to 100 steps per min. Only 10-15 min around the block.  At first i was puffed out (some of it is uphill).   After only 1 month i found it too easy and have now increased duration slightly.  Ive built good leg muscles - and muscle weighs more than fat and burns more calories. So a bonus!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 29, 2020)

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time with weight loss @holbeckjubilee 

Might be worth asking about your meds, and your struggles with weight loss despite careful dieting.


----------

